# No volume from USB audio input



## caribconsult (Jul 9, 2017)

First, I want make sure I'm in the right forum. The car is a 2016 Sentra FE+S trim, stock equipment, low mileage, all systems appear to be working correctly except as noted below. Hopefully this is the right forum.

ISSUE: no volume when connecting IPod to USB input in console compartment. Now this DID work for the previous 2 months we have had this car. The car audio recognizes the IPod upon connecting it as stated, and the radio control panel displays the appropriate stuff to show what is playing. You can advance or backup the audio with the radio controls, either on the radio or the steering wheel. ALL NORMAL, except no volume now. There has been no work done on the car since this was working, so I doubt anything got inadvertently disconnected.

As of yesterday, all controls appear normal but there is NO AUDIO playing. Radio volume at max, still no sound. Radio controls still work to select tracks,etc, but no volume at all. If I connect the earphone jack of the IPod to the AUX input, it sounds correct, but of course, you lose the ability to control the IPod from the radio, and it won't charge up from the AUX jack. I have played with every adjustment I can find on both the IPod and the radio and steering wheel and I have made no progress. 

The IPod works nicely either with earphones, or connected via USB to my desktop computer, I have full control of it via ITunes, but no volume in the car. I"m starting to suspect the radio circuitry, but if the IPod gets recognized, and the radio display shows IPod control, how can it not be heard? I don't think there's a fuse for this but correct me if that's wrong.

Does anyone have a suggestions here? Has anyone else had this issue? The car is very much under factory warranty but before I go pestering the service manage I want to explore all possibilities. 

Any help here is much appreciated.


----------

